# Little bugs on my frogbit



## rehdjac (Apr 9, 2008)

I came homw after two days away and found my frogbit covered in little tiny greyish bugs. There a few of these on the plants when I received them about a month ago, but they were gone in a day or two. This time there are WAY more.

Anyone seen this? Harmful? Kind of doubt it, but I don't know.

Need pics?


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I have the same problem and it has gotten completely out of control. I'm pretty sure they are killing the frogbit slowly like aphids. I've tried rinsing them off but they come back..


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Aphids are slow moving. Do these bugs jump? If they do, they are springtails, and probably not harmful.


----------



## rehdjac (Apr 9, 2008)

No jumping, ssssslow as hell.

Problem/aphids then?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

They are aphids and they can, when they get numerous, damage the plants. I had an outbreak of aphids once and I got rid of all of them by squashing all I could see between thumb and finger, and repeating daily, until I got every last one. The plants I had were not floaters, and so the aphids could only be on leaves in contact with the surface. I don't think they do very well if all the plants are submerged, although they do seem to be enclosed in an air bubble if you sink a plant that was previously at the surface. Try looking up aphids in the search box and see what others have done.


----------

